# my brakes sqeak!



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

lately my brakes have been sqeaking, they're only about a year old, i don't abuse them . . . i'm not sure why they're sqeaking! i can hear right before i apply that last amount of pressure - to make a COMPLETE stop. i was thinking that maybe it's the heat, but i'm not sure?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

doesn't anyone have any feedback?!?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

have you tried looking at them? Are the rotars a year old too or just the pads? What kind of pads are they? 

-sean


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

just the pads . . . not sure?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

You might check the pads then. Ive seen generic brand pads go in a year no matter how you drive. 

-sean


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

i'll do that . . . thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

but hey . . . if they're not worn down, then what do you think it might be?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

If they arnt warn down you might look at the rotors and see if you see any gouging or deep grooves. Other then that just look at everything and make sure it all looks right, no backing plates bent or anything like that.

-sean


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

cool, thanks!


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Are these stock brakes?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

there are a lot of factors involved with squaking brakes. it really depends what kind of squaking it is. some brake pad manufacturers started using metal chunks in their pads when asbestos was banned. the metal chunks help the pads last longer...but unfortunately sometimes squak as a result. your pads could be worn...your rotors may have irregularities on its surface....or the rotors could be too thin and need replacing. i hope that somewhat helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

not stock . . . somewhat new, about year.
. . . and yes that does help, thanks!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

guardo85 said:


> *not stock . . . somewhat new, about year.
> . . . and yes that does help, thanks! *


what's about a year old? rotors?...pads?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

. . . my bad, just the pads . . . . . i doubt the guy who sold it to me put in new rotors. and i'm starting to think the pads aren't the problem! 
: (


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

go get your brakes checked out. get the thickness of the rotors checked and pads.


----------

